# wierd e-mails



## d17oug18 (Oct 9, 2009)

has anyone been PMing me this past week or so and i have not answered you back? the forum has been e-mailing me that i have PMs and when i check the forum i have none.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 9, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> has anyone been PMing me this past week or so and i have not answered you back? the forum has been e-mailing me that i have PMs and when i check the forum i have none.


Who does it say they're from? Usually it gives the username that the PM is sent from.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]It has been e-mailing me a day or 2 days late or just hr's off it a little odd I just thought it was yahoo messing up. &lt;_&lt; [/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2009)

me too, keep gettting same emails that I got all week, tried to turn it off this morning, cause I had 81 and a lot were from here, they were mondays, and wednesdays, I thought, huh! how weird!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the same problem too Rebecca. I hope it won't happen again.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 10, 2009)

Let me know if it does happen again.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2009)

Nothing here.


----------



## wero626 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> Nothing here.


+1


----------



## massaman (Oct 10, 2009)

same here nothing but that one ghana scam mail but that was on my regular email!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 23, 2009)

I had to turn off email notification again, been getting old ones last few days! Help!


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah, ive been getting it again too, it was fine for a while and its happening again.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes these outdated PM are all over the place in my mailing system it is getting annoying.


----------

